# Basement floor - what type of concrete to use?



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Evilhomer said:


> I'm installing a bathroom in my basement. I broke up the existing concrete and dug everything out to get the drainage pipe in, now I've got to fill it back in. I broke the old stuff with hammers so it's pretty jagged and uneven. Would a general use concrete suit the job or do I need to go with something more specific?
> 
> Also, any idea how much I'll need. It's broken up roughly in a T-shape, one run is 7 ft x 12 in, the other run is 5 ft x 18 in, and it was about 3 inches thick.
> 
> Thanks.


 
You'll need 9 or 10 60lb bags of sakcrete if your demensions are accurate.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If it says you need 9 or 10, get 11 or 12. Trust me on this one.

And just your average bags of Sakrete at Hombre Depot will do nicely. It doesn't need to have air entrainment, just make sure its not a sand-only mix.


----------



## Evilhomer (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, 7 bags did the trick.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

@4" depth, ea 80# bag yields 2sf OR .67cf,,, @3" depth, the yield is the same BUT you'll fill 25% more sf - just like coffee, throw in an extra b for the pot ;-) forget the bag's compressive strength but don't add more wtr than nec OR you'll lower the strength of the conc :thumbsup:


----------

